# Lets see your lean, fit cobs!



## CobsGalore (16 April 2013)

So many cobs are overweight.... So I wanna see the nice lean fit ones!

What work are they in and what are they fed?


----------



## JFTDWS (16 April 2013)

Mine this time last year:







Ad lib haylage and grass pellets.  Unlike my highlands who almost never see haylage in those quantities or hard feed!

eta, he wasn't very fit then, here's him the year before at the end of summer, and rather fit despite his age (18/19?)


----------



## CobsGalore (16 April 2013)

Lovely! What a fantastic forelock he has


----------



## JFTDWS (16 April 2013)

He's ridiculous - mane to his knees, forelock past his nose   I did hack his tail short this winter though as it was so muddy and 'orrible!


----------



## Shannenm99 (16 April 2013)

not very fit yet as just got her but heres my little cob


----------



## Megibo (16 April 2013)

Not exactly fit but this is my 13.3 welsh D recently-






and my 14.3 welsh D mare when being worked regularly-







I can't stand fat cobs. Both the girls need toning up but that takes time and more work that I cannot give both of them at the moment but I can keep their weights down  The 14.3 put about 10 kilos back on after an enforced period of breaks due to all the snow we had, but its finally come back off according to the tape. Just need hill work and lunging in the training aid to tone that tum  Someone actually saw that photo of her on here and told me she was too skinny  I wouldn't mind her being a bit less!


----------



## katherine1975 (16 April 2013)

Any excuse to post a picture of my cob. Hope she's not too fat! She lives out 24/7 and gets a small scoop of alpha-a original mixed with a third of a scoop of cool mix, only one feed per day. She gets haylage in the field.


----------



## Worried1 (16 April 2013)

A leaner, trimmer and fitter CP!


----------



## tiga71 (16 April 2013)

Izzy is fed half a scoop of Pure Working twice a day, in at night with haylage. Gets small feed bowl of readigrass every now and then - is getting it about four times a week atm, when I think he needs a treat.
He is worked quite hard 6 days a week and does trec, jumping, cross country, endurance, gymkhana and a bit of stressage. We have two lessons a week and lots of long hacks.


















Just did our first competitive endurance ride and got a Grade 1. Vets said he doesn't often see cobs as fit as Izzy so was very pleased.


----------



## mynutmeg (16 April 2013)

Not fit but reasonably lean - this is my girl just after she came back from Dick Vets so wasn't really eating and had been pretty ill so lost a lot of weight (definately need to - it was about the only good thing about her being ill)

Currently humongous but she does have a foal cooking inside her


----------



## DressageCob (16 April 2013)

Please excuse my terrible leg position in these photos- I'm working on it!

This is my boy Albert. He's eventing on friday so we've been working on fitness. I have a before picture somewhere too but these are all afters:























We're getting there gradually! 

Yikes huge pictures- I don't know how to shrink them sorry!!


----------



## CobsGalore (16 April 2013)

katherine1975 said:



			Any excuse to post a picture of my cob. Hope she's not too fat! She lives out 24/7 and gets a small scoop of alpha-a original mixed with a third of a scoop of cool mix, only one feed per day. She gets haylage in the field.







Click to expand...

I LOVE your mare, she is stunning!

Although probably a little biased and she looks like my cob!


----------



## miss_c (16 April 2013)

Genie coming out of winter last year, definitely wouldn't have wanted her any leaner, but the second the grass came through she ballooned. (Shadow makes her hips look horrific but they weren't!)







Genie in May last year - happy with her weight.







(At peak fitness she weighs 540kg on a weighbridge, so looks can be deceiving!)


----------



## 3Beasties (16 April 2013)

Some lovely slim cobs on here that are nice to see, just how they should be!

Still a couple that I would like to see slightly slimmer though  *runs*


----------



## katherine1975 (16 April 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			I LOVE your mare, she is stunning!

Although probably a little biased and she looks like my cob! 

Click to expand...

Thank you  can we see a picture of your cob please x


----------



## DressageCob (16 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			Some lovely slim cobs on here that are nice to see, just how they should be!

Still a couple that I would like to see slightly slimmer though  *runs*
		
Click to expand...

If you're including mine please tell me because I do struggle with weight with him  

When I got him he was 590kg  By last summer he was 550 (still  ) and he's now 490, which I'm hoping is a good weight, but I'm always open to free advice


----------



## 3Beasties (16 April 2013)

helenalbert said:



			If you're including mine please tell me because I do struggle with weight with him  

When I got him he was 590kg  By last summer he was 550 (still  ) and he's now 490, which I'm hoping is a good weight, but I'm always open to free advice 

Click to expand...

No, I think yours looks good but its hard to see properly from the piccys 

Well done on the weight loss


----------



## DressageCob (16 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			No, I think yours looks good but its hard to see properly from the piccys 

Well done on the weight loss 

Click to expand...

Thanks  It's been a bit of a learning curve! I just can't believe what a different horse he is after shedding the extra pounds. He just seems to find everything easier!

This is him a couple of months ago- he's lost more since this. You can easily feel his ribs but you can't see them (but I don't think you'd want to). His belly is more of a diagonal line now rather than a downwards curve, if you get what I mean!


----------



## katherine1975 (16 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			Some lovely slim cobs on here that are nice to see, just how they should be!

Still a couple that I would like to see slightly slimmer though  *runs*
		
Click to expand...

My cob is still on a diet and very limited grazing. We should be moving somewhere with a school soon, so I will be able to exercise her more.


----------



## katastrophykat (16 April 2013)

Section D- mid season... 







Not mine but me on her... Trim dressage coblet!


----------



## 3Beasties (16 April 2013)

helenalbert said:



			Thanks  It's been a bit of a learning curve! I just can't believe what a different horse he is after shedding the extra pounds. He just seems to find everything easier!
		
Click to expand...

That's what amazes me with people that have what they describe as 'lazy' cobs! Get the thing slimmer and fitter and I'm sure it would find a few more gears  (can you tell I don't like fat cobs  )



helenalbert said:



			This is him a couple of months ago- he's lost more since this. You can easily feel his ribs but you can't see them (but I don't think you'd want to). His belly is more of a diagonal line now rather than a downwards curve, if you get what I mean!








Click to expand...

He looks quite a bit slimmer in the jumping pics


----------



## DressageCob (16 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			That's what amazes me with people that have what they describe as 'lazy' cobs! Get the thing slimmer and fitter and I'm sure it would find a few more gears  (can you tell I don't like fat cobs  )



He looks quite a bit slimmer in the jumping pics 

Click to expand...


He's lost about 20kg since the standing still photo  

His problem was never speed or laziness. It was more that his jumping was laboured and he lacked confidence. He'd have to do a mini bounce before a jump to build up to jumping, and then when he did jump he went straight up rather than forwards. The only thing that has changed since he did that is his weight. Don't get me wrong, he still does it sometimes, but he just seems more willing to go for it now, and I do think it's because he's lost his belly. Now for me to lose mine...


----------



## Magicmillbrook (16 April 2013)

Gah - I want to post but have no pics of my new streamlined cob.  He has gone from 570 kilos on the weight tape down to 449.  Vet wants him to loose a further 20-30.  Here he is when I went to try him in Oct - he was verrrry fat.


----------



## LollyDolly (16 April 2013)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Gah - I want to post but have no pics of my new streamlined cob.  He has gone from 570 kilos on the weight tape down to 449.  Vet wants him to loose a further 20-30.  Here he is when I went to try him in Oct - he was verrrry fat.








Click to expand...

That is quite er, something


----------



## 3Beasties (16 April 2013)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Gah - I want to post but have no pics of my new streamlined cob.  He has gone from 570 kilos on the weight tape down to 449.  Vet wants him to loose a further 20-30.  Here he is when I went to try him in Oct - he was verrrry fat.








Click to expand...

   Wow, he didn't miss a meal did he?! 

Would love to see piccys of him now, sounds like you've made a great start with him!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (16 April 2013)

Here is my daughters cob before and after.  Sadly we lost her Nov 2011















And my lovely old cob cross, now retired


----------



## NeverSayNever (16 April 2013)

does a Sec D count or do you mead traditionals? This is mine a few days ago..


----------



## amandaco2 (16 April 2013)

Lovely horses but izzy cob is my fav, just looks so fit and healthy and full of beans!!!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (16 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



   Wow, he didn't miss a meal did he?! 

Would love to see piccys of him now, sounds like you've made a great start with him!
		
Click to expand...

Poor fellow.  His old owner fell pregnant not long after she started him and he spent most of last summer on lush water meadow pretending to be a cow.  He is getting much more forward going as he looses weight.  The downside is that his made to measure saddle is now having its 3rd adjustment since Jan.

I never did a gratuitous 'meet my new horse' thread because I felt a little embarrassed for him.  As soon as he has his first bath of the season I will do a 'fat boy slim' post.


----------



## 3Beasties (16 April 2013)

Magicmillbrook said:



			Poor fellow.  His old owner fell pregnant not long after she started him and he spent most of last summer on lush water meadow pretending to be a cow.  He is getting much more forward going as he looses weight.  The downside is that his made to measure saddle is now having its 3rd adjustment since Jan.

I never did a gratuitous 'meet my new horse' thread because I felt a little embarrassed for him.  As soon as he has his first bath of the season I will do a 'fat boy slim' post.
		
Click to expand...

Bless him lol! I'll look forward to the post


----------



## Cinnamontoast (16 April 2013)

Creature when slim. He gets no hard feed and hay is watched carefully. He is not always this slim and has had a heck of a lot of lameness/box rest over the past year or so


----------



## TheHairyOne (16 April 2013)

My boy is never quite hunting fit, but he's ridden 6 days a week and keeps going all day!  LoCal, chaff, hay and grass for him. 

May time last year.







Sunday


----------



## Lolo (16 April 2013)

Turbo cob


----------



## Magicmillbrook (16 April 2013)

I love cob posts


----------



## Vicki-Finn-Perry (16 April 2013)




----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 April 2013)

This is my cob, 

June last year








Feb during fittening


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (17 April 2013)

Since it won't let me edit 

She's 14.2hh, DalesxWelshD, 6yrs old. 

Ridden four times a week, one schooling session, three varied hacks over hilly terrain incorporating interval work.  She's lunged once on a hill for 20mins as well per week.

She's fed alfalfa in chaff and pellet form, oats and beet pulp to moisten. Also on two Haynets of good quality hay a day as well as the two feeds.


----------



## DizzyDoughnut (17 April 2013)

Shannenm99 said:



			not very fit yet as just got her but heres my little cob
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

She looks so sweet and cute, love her face


----------



## mynutmeg (17 April 2013)

3Beasties said:



			Some lovely slim cobs on here that are nice to see, just how they should be!

Still a couple that I would like to see slightly slimmer though  *runs*
		
Click to expand...

I'll go with mine is one of those - especially now 







Although most of that _is_ a foally 

She does need to loose a bit of podge as well but it's kinda hard to diet a pregnant mare plus I figure she'll use it all up feeding the foal


----------



## Snowysadude (17 April 2013)

Well seeing as I have not yet shown off my new one. Hes a 4 year old 15.1hh (still growing) cobX, got him in September last year on LWVTB and so long as he passes his vetting next weds hes mine! 
Coming back from a few months off to let him grow as was massively croup high and is again now (feb/march time):





Hes lacking muscle but not too fat, fed nothing the poor starved child!

And one of him now, cant see but hes basically got a bit more muscle and not fat at all! Now gets a handful of forage mix:





I do also own the 17hh well bred dumblood in this picture...... I like the difference!


----------



## Old Bat (17 April 2013)

Oooh, another cob thread! 14.1 Clydesdale cross, 19 years old, in medium work, on one scoop unmolassed chaff, one mug Pure balancer, one mug micronised linseed, one scoop cortavet twice a day, will cut down to once a day soon as the grass comes through. She can get porky on grass, so grazing will become restricted if the weight creeps on. Currently around 365kg on the weight tape.


----------



## CobsGalore (17 April 2013)

Lots of lovely cobs! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Casey76 (17 April 2013)

Very fit here:







Lovely lad, miss him terribly


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 April 2013)

Magicmillbrook said:



			I love cob posts
		
Click to expand...

Shh! Not too loud or Shils will appear in a puff of smoke! And eat them!!


----------



## RunToEarth (17 April 2013)

My old cob x ? Irish bog pony - Fat:







Fit:


----------



## ShadowFlame (17 April 2013)

Fantastic thread... in fact I feel like waving this under the noses of the people who follow the "cobs are supposed to be fat" brigade.

No pics to show as we're still battling the bulge and working on fitness, certainly given us something to aim for this year though!


----------



## vam (17 April 2013)

This was my girl a fair few years ago, unfortunatley she was pts 4 years ago and i dont have many side on pic but this was pretty much her weight through her life although she did muscle up more after this.







When she was out jumping most weekends although its difficult to tell how fit she was from these sort of pics.


----------



## CobsGalore (17 April 2013)

TheHairyOne said:








Click to expand...

Gorgeous!


----------



## Clava (17 April 2013)

Not a cob, but a will a lean haffy do


----------



## Feathered (17 April 2013)

Inspirational! Especially Izzy, that is what I'm aiming for and will be very proud when my cob is anywhere near as lean and fit.

Will be working hard to make sure he doesn't pack on too many pounds this spring, now he's a bit older we can get more exercise and build some muscles! He is blissfully unaware of what he is in for. He was muzzled most of the time last year and still resolutely refused to lose any weight so I'm hoping exercise will be the key!


----------



## spottyfilly (17 April 2013)

ok first time attempt at posting pics! the first at her worst when I first got her after being out of work for 12 months, the others are more recent. she isn't in regular work at minute due to my bad back but I think weight wise shes looking pretty good. hopefully regular work over summer will tone her up!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## alliersv1 (17 April 2013)

This is mine a few weeks ago.


----------



## CobsGalore (17 April 2013)

Lots of lovely cobs! All slim and healthy!


----------



## 3OldPonies (17 April 2013)

They're all sooooo beautiful.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (17 April 2013)

tiga71 said:



			Izzy is fed half a scoop of Pure Working twice a day, in at night with haylage. Gets small feed bowl of readigrass every now and then - is getting it about four times a week atm, when I think he needs a treat.
He is worked quite hard 6 days a week and does trec, jumping, cross country, endurance, gymkhana and a bit of stressage. We have two lessons a week and lots of long hacks.


















Just did our first competitive endurance ride and got a Grade 1. Vets said he doesn't often see cobs as fit as Izzy so was very pleased.
		
Click to expand...

Stunning love him to bits


----------



## Zero00000 (17 April 2013)

This is my boy the day we put a deposit on him,

He has been back and turned away and turned into a bit of a porker, but has also filled out and up too














Took 2hrs to clear most of the grease and muck off him one it warmed up, he almost looks like a different horse now, Mane has grown back considerably, feather has grown, since being moved to a more suitable yard (he is still entire and had mares wandering around him 24/7) next step is geld, and restart his ridden career.

(PS yes that is mud on the bottom of his feather not mahoosive feet )

Rubbish photo, but shows how much he has 'bulked out' 







(YES guilty cob rugger! He has no shelter in the field he is in)


----------



## RubysGold (17 April 2013)

Really love this post, some beautiful cobs on here  Im not showing any pics though



vam said:



			This was my girl a fair few years ago, unfortunatley she was pts 4 years ago and i dont have many side on pic but this was pretty much her weight through her life although she did muscle up more after this.







Click to expand...

This is my favourite on here, how stunning! <3


----------



## brighteyes (17 April 2013)

Section D- mid season... 







Yes, yes, yes - *THIS* is what they should look like!


----------



## leflynn (17 April 2013)

Lovely cobs in here, hopefully in a few weeks/months we'll be able to show OH's cob Harry when he is slimmer and fitter (he is defo a fat cob atm  )


----------



## Merrymoles (17 April 2013)

I've got a lean cob who could be snowysadudes elder brother! Haven't got any decent pics or a photo bucket account either. Must join the 21st century one day...


----------



## julie111 (17 April 2013)

vam said:



			This was my girl a fair few years ago, unfortunatley she was pts 4 years ago and i dont have many side on pic but this was pretty much her weight through her life although she did muscle up more after this.







When she was out jumping most weekends although its difficult to tell how fit she was from these sort of pics.













Click to expand...



What a pretty mare and a gorgeous colour


----------



## amandaco2 (17 April 2013)

Ooh vam is lovely. And run to earths horse also lovely!!


----------



## Irishcobs (17 April 2013)

Hunting fit 







Show condition 







And not a cob but a part bred draught horse


----------



## jj_87 (17 April 2013)

All these horses are lovely


----------



## Jackson (17 April 2013)

Even when he was fit he had a belly   I think he secretly kept a foal in there.


----------



## Mince Pie (17 April 2013)

Jackson - mine too 

Here's my lad, could be fitter and definitely needs to start hill work but I'm happy with his weight 








ETA: this was him hunting fit last year


----------



## FreddiesGal (17 April 2013)




----------



## Limbo-the day- (17 April 2013)

AMAZING COBS!! Love them all! I am very intrigued to know does anyone keep their cobs out24/7 all year? And manage to stay trim? Any helpful tips? For a wannabe cob?


----------



## Toffee_monster (17 April 2013)

My boy, fit as a fiddle but still a little portly


----------



## Blitzen (17 April 2013)

Zero00000 - I think you might own the twin of my mare, right down to the white eyelashes!!! (she is hogged now though, this pic was taken about a year ago)






She's not exactly "fit and lean" at the moment as she's had a bit of a break this winter and I've just recently started her again with some steady hacking/gentle schooling 
Some gorgeous gorgeous creatures on this thread!!


----------



## RubysGold (17 April 2013)

OMG Blitzen I WANT !!!!! PLEASE send her this way! <3


----------



## Laddy (17 April 2013)

My lovely horse Laddy. Not very fit at all , but trying his best!


----------



## Blitzen (17 April 2013)

Thanks  but sorry RubysGold, she's a keeper! This is her when she was hunting fit last winter













(I'm getting a bit picture-happy now I've worked out how to do it properly on my new phone! )


----------



## maisie06 (17 April 2013)

Will bore you all again with Moses pics!!

When he arrived - very, very lardy....








A couple of years on - I was told by a showing person he is "emancipated" and could do with some weight on as welsh cobs are meant to be fat.....Oh dear - she got a mouthful back, believe me!!  I know what I prefer and it's NOT the lardy version!


----------



## Kat (17 April 2013)

I am so in love with Izzy! Tiga, hide him quick before I steal him! 

Some lovely fit trim cobs though, great to see.


----------



## Zero00000 (17 April 2013)

Blitzen - Your mare is beautiful, very very similar to my boy, I fell in love with him partly because of his white lashes, just finishes off his handsomeness,

Im not normally a cob person although Im a fool for a coloured, I have a TB and a WelshxArab, but I just couldn't resist him, 

Will add some photos of him again once he is in presentable contion, looks like a pit pony at the moment, but a bath and a trim he will be good as new


----------



## miss_c (18 April 2013)

maisie06 said:



			A couple of years on - I was told by a showing person he is "emancipated" and could do with some weight on as welsh cobs are meant to be fat.....Oh dear - she got a mouthful back, believe me!!  I know what I prefer and it's NOT the lardy version!
		
Click to expand...

You sure you mean 'emancipated'?  Lol.  Love the change in him from lardy to lean, and definitely agree with you on what is preferable!


----------



## [100855] (18 April 2013)

This is my cob... Only had her 6 months ish and she has wintered out with a rug on. She gets haylage twice a day and half a scoop of show mix for dinner. I drive, hack, school, jump etc and she does something 5/6 days a week. I hope to do some traditional showing with her when her mane and feathers grow. You can easily feel her ribs and see about 3/4 of them up close. I feel that now she needs to build up her topline. She is 15 and 14.3h
Any thoughts on her? Sorry theyre not the best of pictures with the way she is standing!


----------



## maisie06 (18 April 2013)

miss_c said:



			You sure you mean 'emancipated'?  Lol.  Love the change in him from lardy to lean, and definitely agree with you on what is preferable!
		
Click to expand...

Emancipated was the word the silly old bag used!!


----------



## CobsGalore (18 April 2013)

maisie06 said:



			Will bore you all again with Moses pics!!

When he arrived - very, very lardy....








A couple of years on - I was told by a showing person he is "emancipated" and could do with some weight on as welsh cobs are meant to be fat.....Oh dear - she got a mouthful back, believe me!!  I know what I prefer and it's NOT the lardy version!
















Click to expand...

He looks so much better now! Well done!


----------



## tiga71 (18 April 2013)

There are some gorgeous cobs on here. So nice to see fit, in shape, working cobs, not lardies. 
Thanks for the lovely comments about Izzy - he is going to be very well hidden!
This was him when I got him in July/Aug 2009. Fat, bargy, bored and as supple as a plank of wood.






This is one of my favourite pics of him, he isn't as fit here as he is now, as he was just coming off 7 months of no hard work or schooling, just hacking for his feet. But he was very excited to be out at a party.


----------



## kezz86 (18 April 2013)

Lolo said:









Wow!

That jump is HUGE!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## PoppyAnderson (18 April 2013)

This is mine, about to start dressaging and showing!


----------



## CobsGalore (18 April 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			This is mine, about to start dressaging and showing! 






Click to expand...

Wow, how did your teach your horse to do upside down dressage ?!


----------



## picolenicole (18 April 2013)

This is King, 8 year old cob x from Irelnad. The only thing we haven't done (yet) is XC, he can be a hand full and can have true stompping fits, but he's brill and has given me loads of confidence.

These 2 pic's are from Jan














First ever jumping comp March, I know my possion is shocking but I am trying to work on it 














Please feel free to say if you think he is fat, I think he still needs to loose more. He has lost a little since these were taken, and is on restricted grazing with no feed at all.


----------



## PoppyAnderson (18 April 2013)

CobsGalore said:



			Wow, how did your teach your horse to do upside down dressage ?!
		
Click to expand...

Oh it's driving me mad! It's this ipad. It keeps rotating all my pics and I don't know how to right it.


----------



## CarolineJ (18 April 2013)

This is Finn, my Welsh D - he's still a bit of a work in progress, but I think these show that we're moving in the right direction!  He lives out 24/7 unrugged, so work has been very intermittent thanks to the Scottish winter weather, but with a new saddle on order and the long-range forecast showing an Indian summer, I have high hopes that he'll look as trim and fit as some of the other stunners on this thread by October 

February:







Today:


----------



## JFTDWS (18 April 2013)

PoppyAnderson said:



			This is mine, about to start dressaging and showing! 






Click to expand...

Screw dressage, get that cob to NASA!  He's got this anti-gravity / artificial gravity kick sorted


----------



## Spotsrock (19 April 2013)

Old Bat said:



			Oooh, another cob thread! 14.1 Clydesdale cross, 19 years old, in medium work, on one scoop unmolassed chaff, one mug Pure balancer, one mug micronised linseed, one scoop cortavet twice a day, will cut down to once a day soon as the grass comes through. She can get porky on grass, so grazing will become restricted if the weight creeps on. Currently around 365kg on the weight tape.








Click to expand...

really LIKE this one, lovely looking little horse.


----------



## nats22002 (28 April 2013)

This is very lean dressage diva cob, Angel. She is a blue cross rescued horse and I have had her for 4 years. Yes it is hard to keep her trim at times but keeping her exercise up and trying to restrict her calorie in can be done.

This is a photo of her competition at the Trailblazer National Championships.







And one of us doing some jumping practice


----------



## Cobber (28 April 2013)

maisie06 said:



			Emancipated was the word the silly old bag used!!

Click to expand...

emancipate
verb
to set free (as from slavery or confinement) <under the cover of darkness animal rights activists emancipated the inhabitants of the mink ranch>

emaciate
verb
to lose bodily strength or vigor <without adequate medical supplies, doctors could only look on helplessly as cholera victims continued to emaciate>

Pretty sure she wasnt telling you he needed freeing by animal rights lot 
Lovely boy btw you've done a great job!


----------



## Crazycob06 (28 April 2013)

This is when I bought her, she looks so uncomfortable!








This is a about three months ago














We have built a little muscle since but definitely have some more to build. Oh and we have grown a lovely mane!


----------



## NicolaC (28 April 2013)

This is my girl form last weekend.


----------



## BillyBongo (3 May 2013)

I saw this post was in the top 5 forum topics in H&H and had to post a pic of my Billy! He is rising 5 this year and is pretty fit!! He is fed haylage and gets a handful of chaff, high fibre cubes and biotin. He is schooled most days and has been doing a little dressage and we are getting ready for our first showing season together! Cannot wait! We did one coloured class at the end of the season last year when I first got him, hopefully our hard work will pay off this season.

Doing dressage a couple of months ago..






Our first and only showing class at the end of last season.






When he first arrived at our yard


----------



## DressageCob (3 May 2013)

BillyBongo said:



			I saw this post was in the top 5 forum topics in H&H and had to post a pic of my Billy! He is rising 5 this year and is pretty fit!! He is fed haylage and gets a handful of chaff, high fibre cubes and biotin. He is schooled most days and has been doing a little dressage and we are getting ready for our first showing season together! Cannot wait! We did one coloured class at the end of the season last year when I first got him, hopefully our hard work will pay off this season.

Doing dressage a couple of months ago..






Our first and only showing class at the end of last season.






When he first arrived at our yard 





Click to expand...

I can't see your photos


----------



## BillyBongo (3 May 2013)

helenalbert said:



			I can't see your photos 

Click to expand...

I can't work this! Lol! I followed the instruction but if I've just joined am I allowed to post pics?


----------



## BillyBongo (3 May 2013)

**Second time lucky**

I saw this post was in the top 5 forum topics in H&H and had to post a pic of my Billy! He is rising 5 this year and is pretty fit!! He is fed haylage and gets a handful of chaff, high fibre cubes and biotin. He is schooled most days and has been doing a little dressage and we are getting ready for our first showing season together! Cannot wait! We did one coloured class at the end of the season last year when I first got him, hopefully our hard work will pay off this season.

Doing dressage a couple of months ago..







Our first and only showing class at the end of last season.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5732&pictureid=22467

When he first arrived at our yard 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5732&pictureid=22468


----------



## [100855] (7 May 2013)

This is from Sunday... Needs more muscle and topline but the judge said it was so nice not to see a fat cob


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (7 May 2013)

BillyBongo said:



			**Second time lucky**

I saw this post was in the top 5 forum topics in H&H and had to post a pic of my Billy! He is rising 5 this year and is pretty fit!! He is fed haylage and gets a handful of chaff, high fibre cubes and biotin. He is schooled most days and has been doing a little dressage and we are getting ready for our first showing season together! Cannot wait! We did one coloured class at the end of the season last year when I first got him, hopefully our hard work will pay off this season.

Doing dressage a couple of months ago..







Our first and only showing class at the end of last season.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5732&pictureid=22467

When he first arrived at our yard 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=5732&pictureid=22468

Click to expand...

Very nice!


----------



## BillyBongo (7 May 2013)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			Very nice!
		
Click to expand...

Thanx!!  Love my Billy!


----------



## piebaldsparkle (7 May 2013)

Couple of years ago and nothing recent, that give a clear pic, but this is the weight I try to keep her at.


----------



## [100855] (8 May 2013)

Might help if I actually included pic duhh

This is from Sunday... She needs more muscle and topline but the judge said it was nice to see a lean cob.


----------



## equinedentistuk (9 May 2013)

I noticed in H&H this week that one of the most popular forum topics was 'Lets see your lean fit cobs' so I just had to have a look!
Some lovely looking lean fit cobs there are here too!
I am going to attempt to post a pic of mine..
Id love to do some showing with him, but dont really see the point, as he's not fat!! I have been told he'd do well in M&M WH, but the jumps are a bit big for me at the mo!





https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/922745_10151675166789388_1836162895_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316048_10151664408174388_815487761_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/63462_10151627443434388_1317319058_n.jpg


----------



## DressageCob (10 May 2013)

equinedentistuk said:



			I noticed in H&H this week that one of the most popular forum topics was 'Lets see your lean fit cobs' so I just had to have a look!
Some lovely looking lean fit cobs there are here too!
I am going to attempt to post a pic of mine..
Id love to do some showing with him, but dont really see the point, as he's not fat!! I have been told he'd do well in M&M WH, but the jumps are a bit big for me at the mo!





https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/922745_10151675166789388_1836162895_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/316048_10151664408174388_815487761_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/63462_10151627443434388_1317319058_n.jpg

Click to expand...


Woooo Thunder!

He'd be great at working hunter  Start at unaffilliated and the jumps can be any height from 1ft-3'9 and beyond


----------



## equinedentistuk (10 May 2013)

3' what!!!" my days of 3'+ are well and truly over!!x


----------



## dominobrown (10 May 2013)

Here's mine:
http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=576565


----------



## equinedentistuk (10 May 2013)

Btw helenalbert, it was caroline cook that said I should put him on the m&m wh circuit- I said she should ride him!!!!


----------



## cob&onion (10 May 2013)

Scruffy 3 yr old just sat on







Lard arse cob  summer of her 3rd year, long reining - backing process 
Living out 24/7 and very fat!!







Looking better,  winter:







Spring - 4yr old







Last few weeks 













My 2 cobs together 







I think shes her ideal weight at the moment, then again the grass hasnt really come through yet!!
Normally she is restriced grazing and wears a muzzle.  She only has to see the grass and shes huge!


----------



## ArtisticI (11 May 2013)

My pretty pony 






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]


----------



## EventingMum (11 May 2013)

ArtisticI said:



			My pretty pony 






[/URL]






[/URL]






[/URL]
		
Click to expand...

Very handsome boy!


----------



## RaYandFinn (12 May 2013)

Here's mine. Taken 3 years to get him looking good but I think we're finally getting there


----------



## PucciNPoni (12 May 2013)

miss_c said:



			You sure you mean 'emancipated'?  Lol.  Love the change in him from lardy to lean, and definitely agree with you on what is preferable!
		
Click to expand...

He is neither emancipated nor emaciated


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (12 May 2013)

This is my small Haflinger coblet. 

First looking waay too fat and there is no one to blame for me than me (and I have learned my lesson big time). Still got low heart rate and fast time in this endurance ride tho.







And her new svelte Hollywood figure...aiming to get her slimmer this year.


----------



## eatmyshorts (12 May 2013)

My boy lives on thin air, very difficult to keep weight off & is naturally quite cresty as he is very riggish. 








With my 6f2 hubby - at a smidgen under 14.2hh, cobby certainly does take up the leg!


----------

